# Pictures Of My Brotogeris



## Jane6 (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's Harry Pierce! (from "Spooks" aka "MI-5")


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's the first time I see this species of bird, your Harry is a very handsome fellow!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Henry is very cute!

I had to do an on-line look-up of the species to learn about it after seeing your pictures.

Congratulations on your new little guy. *


----------



## Jane6 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks, folks! You can read more about brotogeris at Shady Pines Aviary. 

At the moment, Harry is eating cut up grapes. It's really cute to watch him grab and hold onto his food with his talon. He has the behaviors of a larger parrot, without the large beak.  I don't consider him beautiful like my budgies, but he is awfully goofy cute!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jane,

Out of curiosity, do you think Henry and Skeeter will get along with one another?*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Very cute! And I think he is beautiful. I love the natural color of birds. I have a linnie and she also uses her feet like larger parrots. I just love watching her.


----------



## Jane6 (Oct 24, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Jane,
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you think Henry and Skeeter will get along with one another?*


HA! Skeeter doesn't get along with anyone, but my teen daughter and me. No other people or birds! I'm sure he'd attack anything whatever size.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jane6 said:



HA! Skeeter doesn't get along with anyone, but my teen daughter and me. No other people or birds! I'm sure he'd attack anything whatever size.

Click to expand...

Ahh, my little Peachy (lovebird) doesn't like any other birds but he is friendly with other people.*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

He is super cute!!! I love his look!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Sounded like a dinosaur I didn't know what to expect Then there was that little cutie more pictures of him please


----------



## Jane6 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Sounded like a dinosaur I didn't know what to expect Then there was that little cutie more pictures of him please


If you think he's cute, search for pics of grey cheeked brotogeris.  Unfortunately, they are endangered in their native habitat, and there are very few breeding pairs left in the U.S. Maybe they'll make a comeback someday.


----------



## sheeshshe (Jan 19, 2013)

what a cutie pie! LOVE!


----------

